# Help Identifying an Englander stove



## W.B. (Dec 30, 2013)

I just purchased a new home that has a detached shop with this beast in it.  Can anyone help me identify it?

Obviously, it's some flavor of Englander 

Thanks


----------



## coaly (Dec 30, 2013)

Englander 24 Radiant ? Not sure of the F,D,E or A

http://englandsstoveworks.com/manuals/OldWoodStoves.pdf


----------



## W.B. (Dec 31, 2013)

Coaly, it's a 24a.  Sent an email to the Englander folks yesterday and had a response in a couple minutes.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 6, 2014)

24-a model looks to be from the mid 1980's no newer than 1988


----------

